# New Book: The Elder Worlds



## theroguewriter (Dec 12, 2006)

New from Windstorm Creative is the beginning of a new epic saga, The Elder Worlds, by Seth Kerin. 

Blurring the lines of genre, The Elder Worlds flawlessly blends real world fiction, sci-fi, fantasy, and Celtic mythology to create a rich and compelling universe. Ryan Rose, the teenage hero of The Elder Worlds, is a relatable character who, along with the reader, is drawn into a much larger worldview than he had believed possible. The Elder Worlds is a new twist on the classical quest novel.

Hailed as "the all new epic saga that SF/F readers have been waiting for," The Elder Worlds "begins a fresh exploration into the fantastic," according to Cris DiMarco, author of Virtual Rock. Seth Kerin’s work has a strong cult following and seems destined to take the mainstream by storm with a novel that spans genres, is accessible across generational gaps, and is a true page turner.

The first book in an open-ended series, The Elder Worlds will be available November 30, 2006. It is available in fine bookstores, through Amazon or from Windstorm Creative's webpage.

For more information see rev-co.net or feel free to ask questions here. Hope you all enjoy!

-The Rogue Writer


----------



## SpaceShip (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi - welcome to the Chronics theroguewriter.  Will this saga be available in the UK or is it only to be published in the US as yet?


----------



## theroguewriter (Dec 13, 2006)

It's published in the US, but is listed on Amazon UK...if it's not available there yet, it should be soon. Not sure how much international shipping is, but I can always mail someone a copy if they must have it and cannot get it elsewhere. Hope that helps.


----------



## Pointfinder (Dec 13, 2006)

Sounds like you are either the author or publisher.  Hmmm, care to disclose?


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 13, 2006)

I would imagine that's why it's here in Press Releases....


----------



## theroguewriter (Dec 13, 2006)

I am the author. Certainly didn't mean for that to be anything less than obvious. The initial post is basically the press release from the publisher, and I figured it was a nice blurb about the book. 
-The Rogue Writer/Seth Kerin (not famous enough to hide my identity)


----------



## Pointfinder (Dec 13, 2006)

j. d. worthington said:


> I would imagine that's why it's here in Press Releases....



Could have been an agent, publisher, editor, author, family, friend etc.  Sorry if my blatant ignorance offended you!


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 14, 2006)

Pointfinder said:


> Could have been an agent, publisher, editor, author, family, friend etc. Sorry if my blatant ignorance offended you!


 
No offense (hence the smiley)... just a little good-natured ribbing....


----------

